# remote start question



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Was the hood shut when trying to remote start? Are there warning lights on?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Other threads here indicate that remote start won't work if the CEL light is on for *any* reason.

On my car, there's a option to enable/disable remote start.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

hood was not open and i did not see and cel light on in the dic . maybe but i will look tuesday afternoon after i got up. i'm thinking it may have tured off after i had the battery out. in fact i may have to relear a lot of things on it in the next few days. thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

corvairbob said:


> hood was not open and i did not see and cel light on in the dic.


Not sure if this could have any effect, but when you clear CEL fault codes even by disconnecting the battery there is a half dozen checks the car needs to preform in the next few start ups and drives. I believe these are referred to as readiness monitors, if you cleared the CEL on a car and went to get emissions tested, they would see right away with their equipment these checks had not been competed yet. 

These same readiness monitor checks are what would trip a CEL, have heard any CEL on the cruze will disable remote start. Since your have no CEL, have to wonder if these checks are not complete if it considers it the same as a CEL until they are complete? If true anyone with remote start could clear codes and have their remote start disabled. Fix would be drive the car for 30+ minutes including some key off/on stops to get these checks done. Readiness monitor checks are covered pretty well on these links: 

https://www.txdps.state.tx.us/rsd/vi/Misc/faq/ready_not.htm

OBD Readiness Monitors Explained | OBD Auto Doctor Scantool Garage

My previous OBDII scan tool would show these in the upper left of the screen, the icons would blink after clearing codes. Could drive and watch them light up solid as each test was competed and passed. On this video below about 50 seconds in you can see what I'm talking about, they are listed under I/M monitor status. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDJp-umgSl0


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

corvairbob said:


> hood was not open and i did not see and cel light on in the dic . maybe but i will look tuesday afternoon after i got up. i'm thinking it may have tured off after i had the battery out. in fact i may have to relear a lot of things on it in the next few days. thanks


Any trouble light including a TPS light will cause remote start to not work.


----------



## corvairbob (Dec 17, 2012)

found the problem because i never really drive the car and the wife listened to a friend that had a impalla and he told her she had to hit the remote start button 2 times for it to start. well i got out the book and it said we need to press the lock button and then the start button and hold for 2 seconds. imangine that it works. and that is how the cobalt remote worked so she figured that was the way it was. problem solved thanks


----------

